# Fertility Counselling



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone is willing to share with me their experiences of counselling.

Did you find it helpful and if so, in what way?

I'm due to start tx soon and am trying to prepare myself as much as poss.

Love and Luck
x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi honeybee
Welcome hun, although I'ved used counselling in the past (it was pre treatment, and not fertility related) but I found it absolutely invaluable and just what I needed- but we're also here for you anytime you feel the need to offload.

Sending you best wishes

Sheila


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

I never took up any counselling and how useful you find it depends largely on how much you need it and how able you are to communicate your feelings to your partner and vise versa on a day to day basis.

If you are harbouring feeling inside, then i think that you are better going to see someone.

Don't forget that they won't be able to provide you with any specifics about your treatment or infertility, they will just be able to help you ensure the treatment isn't impacting on your day to day life and general well being xx


----------



## loopskig (Jul 31, 2011)

We're not really even close to booking in properly for the IVF we need yet. Maybe later this year or next but if its included in what the clinic offer - I know private treatments have to provide a counsellor, I think i'll take them up on the offer.

Can't do any harm and I suppose we all need to be as close to stable and clear thinking as we can get at this important time!

I have heard though that although its compulsory that they do provide access to a counsellor there can sometimes be a wait. I heard one story of a girl in her 2 week wait who got her counsellor appt through the week after she miscarried at 14 weeks. Very poor.

I took clomid successfully in 2008 (NHS) and was offered nothing in the way of emotional support. Maybe you could argue that the need should not have been that great due to the lack of invasive procedure but in truth I think we all know that the potential of being faced with a childless future is as debilitating regardless of diagnosis severity. I remember very clearly how devasted and detached I felt. 

I also hear very good things about acupuncture although have no personal experience. The official line now is in fact that it bears no impact on tx success rates (as previously thought) although the effect it can have on state of mind are considered worth it.
I'd like to give acupuncture a go but need to do a lot more reading up first.

GOOD LUCK!!
Loops xx


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Thanks for taking the time to reply. 
I think counsellings provided at my clinic and thought I would probably give it a go. Not got any underlying issues, or comunication problems just wanted to be as prepared for this as possible.
I agree loopskig, Accupuncture is great, Ive had it in my ear for giving up smoking, my friends a practitioner. I had already given up just used it  as a reinforcement. It was so relaxing! I think it worth researching though, as there are good and bad practitioners out there and I think its best to check with your clinic first.
Love and luck
x


----------

